
Software Packaging Guidelines - zorbash
https://zorbash.com/post/software-packaging-guidelines/
======
detaro
Good list, seems to cover many important things that are not
language/OS/ecosystem-dependent.

One thing I'd like to add: in your Readme, put information how you can find
further documentation (and if it is in the same repo, how it is built). A
surprising number of projects have some basic instructions in the readme, and
then a /documentation folder or an external website, without any clear
reference to it.

~~~
zorbash
I agree, I think I'll update the post with your suggestions.

A common pattern out there, is projects keeping some documentation in their
repo's wiki and not mentioning it in the Readme. Unfortunately GitHub does not
provide a visual hint on how often a wiki is updated in the repo page.

